# PRECISE Flat Bands



## Alfred E.M.

*Here's a video on youtube demonstrating the longevity of the PRECISE brand of flat bands.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MNnTOEdQrU


----------



## KawKan

SoTHAT'S what the Engergizer Bunny looks like with glasses!


----------



## Flatband

Guy is good-and he is fast!!!!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Looks like he's shooting 8mm steel, a popular size in China. *

*So, 358 indoor shots before failure, not bad ... wonder how other types would compare - .03 amber or black latex , GZK, TBG, etc.*

* With all the possible sizes involved, that would be an extensive test. Interesting tho.*


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Interesting! From what I can see on the Dankung website ( http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-flat-slingshot-band_2419 ) the yellow bands are .55mm. Close to theraband silver but I guess they are slightly different in composition for better efficiency in cold temps.

In case anyone wanted to know thickness comparison here are some numbers for theraband I found on an old thread ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/203-thera-band-thickness/ )

Tan - .10146mm - .004 inch
Yellow - .1524mm - .0068 inch
Red - .2032mm - .008 inch
Green - .2540mm - .01 inch
Blue - .3048mm - .0120 inch
Black - .381mm - .0150 inch
Silver - .5538mm - .0218 inch
Gold - .6350mm - .025 inch

.03" latex is .76mm

I have definitely had TBG last longer than 358 shots but I was not maxing them out.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*That's very useful research, thanks for posting.*

*Simple Shot offers GZK in .72mm (like .03 latex) and 1mm (like .04)*

*Might as well post the Precise sizes -*

*Apple Green - 0.40mm*

*Grey - 0.45mm*

*Orange - 0.50mm*

*Yellow - 0.55mm*

*Green - 0.60mm*

*White - 0.65mm*

*Red - 0.70mm*

*Orange-yellow - 0.75mm *

*They list 'Professional Anti-Cold' latex in four sizes - 0.65mm, 0.70mm, 0.75mm, 0.80mm *


----------



## mostho

He is fast and accurate as few time I seen.

BUt also I wonder such long lifetime of bands. I don't think he is use a big stretch factor and this may help.
or not?


----------



## Ibojoe

Longevity is my thing when it comes to rubber. I hate changing bands all the time. I've been loving the red. It handles the cold well and really seems To last. Plus it's easy to order at SS.


----------



## Flatband

This morning I tried the red ones that Ibojoe sent me. They were loaded onto that natural he also gave me. I shot about a dozen shots-bands were maxed out and they were VERY fast with the 3/8" steel I use. It will be interesting to see how long they last at this short length ( 6 1/4" active ). I have a 30" draw. Do they come this short normally?


----------



## KawKan

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *That's very useful research, thanks for posting.*
> 
> *Simple Shot offers GZK in .72mm (like .03 latex) and 1mm (like .04)*
> 
> *Might as well post the Precise sizes -*
> 
> *Apple Green - 0.40mm*
> 
> *Grey - 0.45mm*
> 
> *Orange - 0.50mm*
> 
> *Yellow - 0.55mm*
> 
> *Green - 0.60mm*
> 
> *White - 0.65mm*
> 
> *Red - 0.70mm*
> 
> *Orange-yellow - 0.75mm *
> 
> *They list 'Professional Anti-Cold' latex in four sizes - 0.65mm, 0.70mm, 0.75mm, 0.80mm *


Nice data dump!

Also a good reminder that not all Precise latex is there anti-cold formulation.

1 degree F here this morning. I'm not shooting any formulations outside!


----------



## calinb

KawKan said:


> Also a good reminder that not all Precise latex is there anti-cold formulation.
> 
> 1 degree F here this morning. I'm not shooting any formulations outside!


However, Dankung claims their regular Precise bands shoot "nice" in the cold:

Please note ALL PRECISE bands shoot nice in cold weather, which means you can use any PRECISE bands in winter. The difference between PRECISE professional Anti-cold band and other PRECISE band is PRECISE professional Anti-cold band is born for shooting in cold weather, the cold weather has almost zero effect on its performance. To sum up, PRECISE Anti-cold slingshot band has obvious better performance than other PRECISE slingshot band in cold weather. Please watch below video The comparison of PRECISE anti-cold band and PRECISE common band and other brand's band in extreme cold store.
*Result:* In extreme cold store, after ultra pulls, the unknown brand becomes useless, PRECISE common band's performance is a little affected, while PRECISE anti-cold band works great as in normal temperature.

The anti-cold Precise 0.8 mm material is about 2x the price of the regular, because you only get 1 m of material instead of 2m.

Although the highs might break freezing here tomorrow (for the first time in about 1-1/2 months). I might just have to order some anti-cold. There's plenty of cold weather left in our inland Pacific NW U.S. season, due to La Niña, I think.


----------



## calinb

KawKan said:


> Also a good reminder that not all Precise latex is there anti-cold formulation.
> 
> 1 degree F here this morning. I'm not shooting any formulations outside!


However, Dankung claims their regular Precise bands shoot "nice" in the cold:

Please note ALL PRECISE bands shoot nice in cold weather, which means you can use any PRECISE bands in winter. The difference between PRECISE professional Anti-cold band and other PRECISE band is PRECISE professional Anti-cold band is born for shooting in cold weather, the cold weather has almost zero effect on its performance. To sum up, PRECISE Anti-cold slingshot band has obvious better performance than other PRECISE slingshot band in cold weather. Please watch below video The comparison of PRECISE anti-cold band and PRECISE common band and other brand's band in extreme cold store.
*Result:* In extreme cold store, after ultra pulls, the unknown brand becomes useless, PRECISE common band's performance is a little affected, while PRECISE anti-cold band works great as in normal temperature.

The anti-cold Precise 0.8 mm material is about 2x the price of the regular, because you only get 1 m of material instead of 2m.

Although the highs might break freezing here tomorrow (for the first time in about 1-1/2 months). I think I'd better order some anti-cold material. There's plenty of cold weather left in our inland Pacific NW U.S. season, due to La Niña, I think.


----------



## Northerner

Has anyone here tested the Anti-Cold Precise bands yet? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## calinb

Northerner said:


> Has anyone here tested the Anti-Cold Precise bands yet? Curious minds want to know.


I have both Anti-Cold and regular material coming from Dankung, China. Unfortunately Dankung seems to have forgotten that I was to receive free two or three day (I don't recall which) express shipping and I'm now somewhere in a many weeks shipping delay that is typical of Dankung (and counting). By the time the band materials arrive, the sub-zero temps will be long gone--even here 30 mi. from Canada, but I'll keep this thread informed. Highs in the 40s are forecast after a day or two more in the mid-30s and the warmer La Niña weather pattern from the more southerly western US is migrating northwards.


----------



## Kalevala

Northerner said:


> Has anyone here tested the Anti-Cold Precise bands yet? Curious minds want to know.


I have shoot only with 0,75 anti-cold and it works very well. It's not been that cold here like in that video, I have tested it in -6°C but it shoots as well as normal latex in +20°C.

Normal Precise (0,75) shoots well if distance is 15 m, but 25 m distance hitting target is pure luck (for me) because it feels like getting different amount of power with every draw.

If You like to shoot in cold, try anti-cold.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

calinb said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here tested the Anti-Cold Precise bands yet? Curious minds want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> I have both Anti-Cold and regular material coming from Dankung, China. Unfortunately Dankung seems to have forgotten that I was to receive free two or three day (I don't recall which) express shipping and I'm now somewhere in a many weeks shipping delay that is typical of Dankung (and counting). By the time the band materials arrive, the sub-zero temps will be long gone--even here 30 mi. from Canada, but I'll keep this thread informed. Highs in the 40s are forecast after a day or two more in the mid-30s and the warmer La Niña weather pattern from the more southerly western US is migrating northwards.
Click to expand...

*Also contributing to delays - I believe they're in their annual 2 week hiatus -'Spring Festival' when everything shuts down. Usually they announce the dates but I didn't see that this year. My last recent order arrived 18 days after it was shipped.*

*Sometimes I think their sling mail is the modern version of the water torture ... drip ...........................................................................................................drip, lol. *


----------



## mostho

just arrived the red Precise 0.7mm/

Can wait to test it.


----------



## Kalevala

mostho said:


> just arrived the red Precise 0.7mm/
> 
> Can wait to test it.


Three weeks since I ordered, maybe today


----------



## Ibojoe

I've been shooting the red ones this winter. It's alot different stretch wise. That's why the ones that I sent Flatband were so maxed out. I've added nearly three inches to my butterfly bands. I shoot 12" of GZK and 15" of the precise. That being said the red shoots hard! I don't have a chronny but I was shooting 7\16 steel with the GZK's with no hand slap. The precise is slapping me pretty good with .44lead about to blow the back out of the catch box. I was going to try the yellow but SS is sold out of everything. Now with ALL that being said I've had three bands break at the fork so be careful untill this stuff is fully vested my friends


----------



## mostho

Ibojoe said:


> I've been shooting the red ones this winter. It's alot different stretch wise. That's why the ones that I sent Flatband were so maxed out. I've added nearly three inches to my butterfly bands. I shoot 12" of GZK and 15" of the precise. That being said the red shoots hard! I don't have a chronny but I was shooting 7\16 steel with the GZK's with no hand slap. The precise is slapping me pretty good with .44lead about to blow the back out of the catch box. I was going to try the yellow but SS is sold out of everything. Now with ALL that being said I've had three bands break at the fork so be careful untill this stuff is fully vested my friends


So for instance should I start to 400% cut? They are more reactive than progressive (elastomer speaking)


----------



## Ibojoe

Yes at least from my experience, if you cut them like you would tbg they will be well short. I just used the duh method. Im like duh these are too short and added two inches to my next batch. As far as speed and power they are awesome. As for longevity GZK has my vote.


----------



## AustinPlinker

Sorry, but I have to question the video. It looks like he is pushing the bands barely 300%. Also, the bands do not look tapered -- another critical factor to the life of bands. The ammo is not as light as our 1/4" but it is smaller than 3/8's, so I'd expect his bands to last "a long time." Would love to hear that someone got exceptional results with this, but don't have my hopes up.


----------



## Kalevala

After four weeks of waiting, my red Precise finally arrived :thumbsup:

Ready for shooting









To dark outside but soon is weekend


----------



## mostho

Well arrived some time ago my new red 0.7mm precise flatbands. Feeling is way different from Latex that i Love, but also different from the TBG that is my benchmark.
They are different for the pull first of all. I used them at 400% and they are pretty much arrived to max out for my draw. They wouldnt go over that.

I should measure the velocity, probably they are a little faster than TBG. about duratin I shoot a lot and they dont seems to have any wear and still very consistent shooting. They are like flat in response.

in comparison for other elastomers that I know and use for other purposes, they should be categorized as "reactive" ones (short draw, fast reaction), where on the opposite there are the pure latex that is categorized as "progressive" (long draw, a little less reaction) for its long and constant draw.

Will tell you more but for now, altough they are very good, I dont scream miracles. TBG equilibrium is hard to beat.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Good review. It's interesting that latex compounds have such different personalities.*

*There is a chart for recommending Precise active lengths and they generally fall between 5.5 to 8.25 inches active but with roughly 2:1 tapers. **http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-flat-slingshot-band_2419* 

*The common tubing sizes can be classified in those two categories as well, but determined more by dimensions. The 'reactive' fast snapping tubes - 1632 & 2040 - have a ratio of I.D. = 2W (1:2:1) and the performance is crisp. Tubes outside of that ratio - 1745 & 1842 - could be called 'progressive' in that they have a slightly slower reaction and feel.*

*If you test the latex from GZK, I'd like to hear what you think of it. *


----------



## crypter27

*I will say I prefer shooting flats because they are more precise, maybe not as durable and flats are better for butterfly draws.*


----------



## mostho

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Good review. It's interesting that latex compounds have such different personalities.*
> 
> *There is a chart for recommending Precise active lengths and they generally fall between 5.5 to 8.25 inches active but with roughly 2:1 tapers. **http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-flat-slingshot-band_2419*
> 
> *The common tubing sizes can be classified in those two categories as well, but determined more by dimensions. The 'reactive' fast snapping tubes - 1632 & 2040 - have a ratio of I.D. = 2W (1:2:1) and the performance is crisp. Tubes outside of that ratio - 1745 & 1842 - could be called 'progressive' in that they have a slightly slower reaction and feel.*
> 
> *If you test the latex from GZK, I'd like to hear what you think of it. *


Obviously the less rubber involved in this process the faster the reaction. But here the behavior is sensibly different, you can feel it from shot 1.

1745 and up are a tad slower but are far more powerful. And poerful bands means always a decrease in velocity.

I have used a lot .72 and .82mm GZK bands and they are IMO, measured with Dankung Velocimeter, a little more fast than TBG, a little more powerful but a cost of stronger pull.

Also here the cutting percentage is little less than usual, still not long as Precise. In any case they have a snappy feeling.


----------



## mostho

About the Precise now testing the other thickness.

Precise 0.6mm green and Precise 0.65 amber/plain plus a ShouFa blue 0.7

Well from the very first testings I have to say that thy are really incredible and with the cold their supremacy over western bands, Im sorry, is sensible.
In addition, these thinner bands have smoother pull than the fierce .75mm . In addition especially the thinner seeems to can be elongated up to 7x without any problem still retaining pleasant pull IMO. Surprising...

More in the next days. I hope to measure the speed of them.


----------



## Jonesy22

Northerner said:


> Has anyone here tested the Anti-Cold Precise bands yet? Curious minds want to know.


I have some .70 on way...sounds like it'll be while before arrives, but I'll let everyone know...it's the anti cold formula


----------



## mostho

Well now I have all Precise line.
They all are good and snappy, compared to the thickness.
Well they're going to be my standard for some time.
Anti cold I'm not interested but from what I heard from friends they're snappy but also very tough in draw


----------



## wll

mostho said:


> Well now I have all Precise line.
> They all are good and snappy, compared to the thickness.
> Well they're going to be my standard for some time.
> Anti cold I'm not interested but from what I heard from friends they're snappy but also very tough in draw


I just received my .75 Gold/Yellow Planning on a single 25mm x 19mm .... my active is normally 7, so maybe cut an active on this material to 8" ??

wll


----------



## mostho

Yes good move.
You can always cut , never add.
Well with Ocularis is a matter of a second in changing active length


----------



## 3danman

mostho said:


> Well now I have all Precise line.
> They all are good and snappy, compared to the thickness.
> Well they're going to be my standard for some time.
> Anti cold I'm not interested but from what I heard from friends they're snappy but also very tough in draw


I agree. I have the .8mm anticold and it's some nasty stuff. Quite fast but the stiff draw and short elongation make them feel weird, kind or like shooting tubes.


----------



## Brook

I've been using white/.65, yellow/.75 and pink/.8 anti cold, going through several rolls of each I've noticed a bit of difference in its stretching between batches. 
To find your active length with this you need to test stretch it to your anchor and make a mark.
I've had good results with these tapers for 3/8 steel and 3/8 lead
.65 ,20mm-25mm
.75, 17mm-23mm
Anti cold .8, 15mm-20mm
Cheers


----------



## mostho

today deep testing for the Blue Precise bands.
Not as snappy or something went badly, as expected.

Well probably I went heavy on ammo but a 10mm shooted at less 60 m/s from a 23-17 taper makes me think why a heavier pull.

With the .65 the real standard now for me, I have less effort and pretty much the same velocity


----------



## Brook

mostho said:


> today deep testing for the Blue Precise bands.
> Not as snappy or something went badly, as expected.
> Well probably I went heavy on ammo but a 10mm shooted at less 60 m/s from a 23-17 taper makes me think why a heavier pull.
> 
> With the .65 the real standard now for me, I have less effort and pretty much the same velocity


Where do you get the blue from? I don't see it on dankung website


----------



## mostho

Mr Brooks said:


> Where do you get the blue from? I don't see it on dankung website


From Ali

You also will have some soon my friend.


----------



## Brook

mostho said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the blue from? I don't see it on dankung website
> 
> 
> 
> From Ali
> You also will have some soon my friend.
Click to expand...

Very cool

I have never ordered from Ali I'll check it out. Cheers


----------



## calinb

It took a few months but my Dankung order finally arrived. (Note of advice: Make sure you update your address and save it to your customer profile BEFORE you order anything from Dankung!)

I got one roll of .65mm anti-cold Precise and one roll of .65 regular Precise and some other Dankung goodies. Both band materials measure .65mm with my calipers. The weather in the great white north is no longer cold, however (though there is still some white lying around), so my side-by-side chrony testing will have to wait until next winter. I plan to band up identical sets on identical slings and shoot a couple different projectile sizes across my chrony.


----------



## mostho

I made some very personal stats on Precise Bands. These are my own stats that were never shared before so take them with a grain of salt.
What I noticed is the consistenceamong the bands. For light ammo they shoot almost the same. ON the heavier side it's a head front of .70 and .75 where a small increase in velocity corresponds a lot of more effort in the pull for the .70 that it seems the stiffer of the batch.
Please read 8mm Lead Ammo as 4,5g and 10mm ammo as 7g, this due to large tolerances and you know, cheap moulds, of my own.

Still I'd want to test the anticold in normal/temperate environment I have.

My draw is 84cm and my 500% active length is roughly 17cm (- 1cm when maxed out)

Speed is in m/s. g is grams.

Well at the end, I love them and my personal ranking is

1) .65 overall

2) .75

3) .70 a tougher draw

















View attachment 223545


----------



## Brook

This is some good info,
Have you tried any thinner than .65?
Out of the ones I've tried .65 is the thinnest and the one I like the most.
For accuracy I still prefer the light draw of TBG so I'm interested to hear how the thinner precise compare.
Great work man.


----------



## mostho

Yes
They are not as snappy as I believed.
But the pull is very smooth and nice so they are great for targeting or long sessions like plinking a lot IMO.
Imo there are better alternatives from the thin side.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Thanks for doing the work and sharing your data!


----------



## the core

Hi,
I shot some .65 plain, .7 red and .75 yellow/orange precise the last days.
My favorite for small ammo like 8mm is the .65 fells good ...not to hard and really good speed.
The red .70 feels really hard at the end of it's draw. But good for ammo up to the 5gramm mark.
I don't know what i should think about the 0.75 yellow/orange. It fells softer than the red precise.
I measured it and surprise.... it is only 0.70mm thick! 
Power and speed is nearly the same as the red one....maybe a slight difference. 
Can someone here confirm that? Made someone maybe the same experience?
How thick is your yellow/orange precise?

Looking forward to your replies,
Stefan


----------



## calinb

It would be interesting to use a chronograph and a shot timer to see how well these bands retain their energy under a prolonged draw. Normally one's draw must be quick and the release must immediately follow the draw to obtain the highest possible projectile energy / velocity. I'm particularly interested in learning if the anti-cold bands behave favorably in this respect, because both cold resistance and energy retention under stress and strain (drawing the bands) are impacted by the thermodynamic properties of the band material.

I'll never forget my Chemical Thermodynamics class Professor from forty years ago who tested his classes' practical knowledge of the subject with a simple demonstration and question: He took a piece of rubber (a broken rubber band), stretched it, placed it across his lips and noted to the class, "it gets warmer." Then, based on the result of his test he asked the class to predict a change in the length of the rubber band if it were to be placed in a freezer. (It becomes longer.)

Bands lose energy by radiating heat to the air when drawn. The less heat they radiate, the faster the shot. I think thermodynamics also tells us that a smaller temperature increase in the bands when drawn means less heat (energy) is lost!

I don't have time to experiment right now but eventually I'll look into it with my new Precise and, in particular, Anti-cold bands.


----------



## Kalevala

the core said:


> Hi,
> I shot some .65 plain, .7 red and .75 yellow/orange precise the last days.
> My favorite for small ammo like 8mm is the .65 fells good ...not to hard and really good speed.
> The red .70 feels really hard at the end of it's draw. But good for ammo up to the 5gramm mark.
> I don't know what i should think about the 0.75 yellow/orange. It fells softer than the red precise.
> I measured it and surprise.... it is only 0.70mm thick!
> Power and speed is nearly the same as the red one....maybe a slight difference.
> Can someone here confirm that? Made someone maybe the same experience?
> How thick is your yellow/orange precise?
> 
> Looking forward to your replies,
> Stefan


My yellow /orange is 0,75 mm thick. I had high expectations when ordered it last fall but after trying different measurements I couldn't find what I was hoping.

25-20 too stiff, 20-15 not enough power. I also tried measurements I found from Dankung website but wasn't happy.

Precise 0,75 anti-cold was just what I wanted and works much better than normal 0,75. Little softer draw and shoots faster or feels like it.

Red Precise 0,7 mm, nothing bad to say about it. Really good.

New GZK 0,72 mm, I can recommend.


----------



## Brook

the core said:


> Hi,
> I shot some .65 plain, .7 red and .75 yellow/orange precise the last days.
> My favorite for small ammo like 8mm is the .65 fells good ...not to hard and really good speed.
> The red .70 feels really hard at the end of it's draw. But good for ammo up to the 5gramm mark.
> I don't know what i should think about the 0.75 yellow/orange. It fells softer than the red precise.
> I measured it and surprise.... it is only 0.70mm thick!
> Power and speed is nearly the same as the red one....maybe a slight difference.
> Can someone here confirm that? Made someone maybe the same experience?
> How thick is your yellow/orange precise?
> Looking forward to your replies,
> Stefan


I've noticed these same characteristics between different rolls of the same size, I haven't measured the thickness but my active draw can vary as much as 20mm between different rolls.
I do like this stuff but I don't like the inconsistencies.
Next to try GZK


----------



## the core

Mr Brooks said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I shot some .65 plain, .7 red and .75 yellow/orange precise the last days.
> My favorite for small ammo like 8mm is the .65 fells good ...not to hard and really good speed.
> The red .70 feels really hard at the end of it's draw. But good for ammo up to the 5gramm mark.
> I don't know what i should think about the 0.75 yellow/orange. It fells softer than the red precise.
> I measured it and surprise.... it is only 0.70mm thick!
> Power and speed is nearly the same as the red one....maybe a slight difference.
> Can someone here confirm that? Made someone maybe the same experience?
> How thick is your yellow/orange precise?
> Looking forward to your replies,
> Stefan
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed these same characteristics between different rolls of the same size, I haven't measured the thickness but my active draw can vary as much as 20mm between different rolls.
> I do like this stuff but I don't like the inconsistencies.
> Next to try GZK
Click to expand...

Yes I think that's a problem with lots of these Chinese products. They are not bad, they are cheap, you pay nearly nothing for the shipping half around the world...BUT, quality varies, there seem to be no quality control like here in europe or in the US. 
The lack of consistent quality is imho biggest problem with chinese products.

Maybe the GZK is more consistent... I will try!


----------



## bcuyle

I have 90cm draw length and usually cut mine about 21 or 22 cm


----------



## the core

bcuyle said:


> I have 90cm draw length and usually cut mine about 21 or 22 cm


Same drawlength 90cm. My standard aciv bandlength is 20cm with 24to16mm taper. Strong pull..... but still manageable.
And I believe it's also possible to shoot them with a 500% drawfactor ~18cm activ lengt, Imho it's not much fun, but for a hunter with for example 9 or 10mm lead an option!


----------



## bcuyle

They are a heavy draw, even the green feels stiffer than TBG.


----------



## 7Sasa

I just got roll of "red" or whatever it is. Colour is actually pink, and package says it's 0,75, but measured 0,67 with micrometer.

First made quick test with 400% 23/15 taper. 180fps with my short draw, and feels quite nice for plinking. Maybe 500% would be good, have to test.
What tapers and elongation you have found good for this "red" stuff? I shoot 9,5 mm steel.


----------



## the core

7Sasa said:


> I just got roll of "red" or whatever it is. Colour is actually pink, and package says it's 0,75, but measured 0,67 with micrometer.
> First made quick test with 400% 23/15 taper. 180fps with my short draw, and feels quite nice for plinking. Maybe 500% would be good, have to test.
> What tapers and elongation you have found good for this "red" stuff? I shoot 9,5 mm steel.


Hi!
I like 24to16mm taper and 450%
More than 450% feels to stiff/hard for me.


----------



## 7Sasa

the core said:


> 7Sasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got roll of "red" or whatever it is. Colour is actually pink, and package says it's 0,75, but measured 0,67 with micrometer.
> First made quick test with 400% 23/15 taper. 180fps with my short draw, and feels quite nice for plinking. Maybe 500% would be good, have to test.
> What tapers and elongation you have found good for this "red" stuff? I shoot 9,5 mm steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I like 24to16mm taper and 450%
> More than 450% feels to stiff/hard for me.
Click to expand...

I tested 445% with same taper, and it's getting near stacking point. 193 fps.

Edit: Just cutted bands shorter, so actual taper isn't anymore that above, but close enough.


----------



## NaturalFork

I love precise rubber!


----------



## 7Sasa

NaturalFork said:


> I love precise rubber!


It just smells bad


----------



## 7Sasa

460%, but velocity dropped to 187fps. Guess because changed taper, didn't measure. Have to make stronger bands tomorrow. And start from 470% maybe.


----------



## Kalevala

If I shoot 3/8", 9,75 or 10 mm ammo, my usual taper for all bands is 25-20 ( if thickness is 0,7-0,75 mm).

If shooting distance is 10 m (33ft) then it is possible use much less rubber to bandset i guess, but usually my shooting distances varies between 15- 23 m.


----------



## bcuyle

I taper my "precise red" 23/15mm. I get really good speed on 3/8" steel and 8mm lead (same weight) usually in the 260fps range, but I have a 93cm draw.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

7Sasa said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love precise rubber!
> 
> 
> 
> It just smells bad
Click to expand...

*Got that right. .55 yellow arrived today, has a stench. *


----------



## skropi

I love the smell of latex in the morning.


----------



## inconvenience

I ordered some from Dankung, it's been almost 3 weeks. Never ordered from them directly though so I don't know how long their orders usually take.


----------



## wll

inconvenience said:


> I ordered some from Dankung, it's been almost 3 weeks. Never ordered from them directly though so I don't know how long their orders usually take.


Dankung is usually in the 3-4 week mark on delivery !

wll


----------



## bcuyle

wll said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered some from Dankung, it's been almost 3 weeks. Never ordered from them directly though so I don't know how long their orders usually take.
> 
> 
> 
> Dankung is usually in the 3-4 week mark on delivery !
> 
> wll
> 
> Concur, I have ordered from them several times and 3-4 weeks seems to be the mark to the U.S.
Click to expand...


----------



## inconvenience

Thanks guys. Was thinking maybe it was lost since you can't track it.


----------



## 7Sasa

Not so good roll of Pink (I refuse to say red ) Precise from China. Thickness varies from 0.67 to 0.75.


----------



## skropi

I hope gzk doesn't suffer the same inconsistencies.


----------



## 7Sasa

Well, the other side of roll is thicker than other. I cut it in two layers so I get identical bands, but annoying still.


----------



## Northerner

What kind of life are you guys getting from the precise flatbands?

I have been playing with some Precise green apple bands that measure .016" thickness. I doubled up 7/8" on each side. The first attempt was with 7 1/2" length because that works fine for my TBG and .030" pure latex (amber). The greenies were too stiff at 7 1/2" so I adjusted them to 8 1/2" and they shoot very close to TBG for power. Stretch is only at 375% with my 32" draw length. The greenies don't seem to have the same stretch as TBG or pure latex.

My first greenie broke at less than 100 shots. The band contacting the lower fork (gangsta style) snapped at the fork. I replaced that one band and the new one lasted for only one shot and broke in the same place. I switched out to a set of pure latex that I was previously using on that frame. No more issues with breakage. The fork tips on HDPE frame is rounded over and the slippery surface has never caused grief before. I'm starting to wonder if the Precise greenies don't like to be bent 90* for OTT or maybe I just have a bad lot of this stuff. I'll have to try them on an Ocularis to see if they last.

TBG and pure latex cut to 7/8" strips have always given me good band life. I get hundreds of shots and sometimes it seems like a thousand.


----------



## Northerner

*UPDATE* - I installed the 7/8" Precise double greenies on my Ocularis. After 40 shots they are still holding up. I had to adjust length to 9" from fork junction to pouch. Speed is 185-188fps with 3/8" steel and 32" draw. The black flats from SimpleShot pull easier and give about the same speed. The blacks were set to 7". I'm curious to see how long these greenies last on the Ocularis.


----------



## Kalevala

7Sasa said:


> Not so good roll of Pink (I refuse to say red ) Precise from China. Thickness varies from 0.67 to 0.75.


Tilasitko Dankungilta ? Omasta rullasta käytetty käytetty vasta ekat noin 65 cm, enkä ole huomanut eroja (enkä tosin mitannutkaan).

Oliko alunperin rullattu tolleen ?

Niin ja kiva huomata, että Suomessa on muitakin ritsoista innostuneita :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7Sasa

Kalevala said:


> 7Sasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so good roll of Pink (I refuse to say red ) Precise from China. Thickness varies from 0.67 to 0.75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilasitko Dankungilta ? Omasta rullasta käytetty käytetty vasta ekat noin 65 cm, enkä ole huomanut eroja (enkä tosin mitannutkaan).
> 
> Oliko alunperin rullattu tolleen ?
Click to expand...

Not from Dankung. Aliexpress..


----------



## 7Sasa

There was the Precise stamp on the zipper bag and on the band.


----------



## 7Sasa

It was this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-meters-packed-Flat-rubber-band-yoga-belt-closer-spring-plain-rubber-band-for-frame-rubber/32677179258.html?spm=2114.search0104.8.3.5d3116e4xmWGAw&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## 7Sasa

Kalevala said:


> Niin ja kiva huomata, että Suomessa on muitakin ritsoista innostuneita :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Kovasti opetellaan


----------



## NaturalFork

Northerner said:


> What kind of life are you guys getting from the precise flatbands?
> 
> I have been playing with some Precise green apple bands that measure .016" thickness. I doubled up 7/8" on each side. The first attempt was with 7 1/2" length because that works fine for my TBG and .030" pure latex (amber). The greenies were too stiff at 7 1/2" so I adjusted them to 8 1/2" and they shoot very close to TBG for power. Stretch is only at 375% with my 32" draw length. The greenies don't seem to have the same stretch as TBG or pure latex.
> 
> My first greenie broke at less than 100 shots. The band contacting the lower fork (gangsta style) snapped at the fork. I replaced that one band and the new one lasted for only one shot and broke in the same place. I switched out to a set of pure latex that I was previously using on that frame. No more issues with breakage. The fork tips on HDPE frame is rounded over and the slippery surface has never caused grief before. I'm starting to wonder if the Precise greenies don't like to be bent 90* for OTT or maybe I just have a bad lot of this stuff. I'll have to try them on an Ocularis to see if they last.
> 
> TBG and pure latex cut to 7/8" strips have always given me good band life. I get hundreds of shots and sometimes it seems like a thousand.


If your bands are breaking that quickly something is wrong. Even the cheapest walmart rubber I have used lasts significantly longer. In my experience the red stuff is lasting longer than TBG, but not really by much. They are fairly comparable.

I have only ordered from dankung. I have some of the "precise red" from aliexpress. It isn't even close to being the same stuff. So beware I guess.


----------



## Kalevala

I just measured my Precise 0,7 and it was 0,7 thick


----------



## Kalevala

7Sasa said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niin ja kiva huomata, että Suomessa on muitakin ritsoista innostuneita :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Kovasti opetellaan
Click to expand...

Sama täällä


----------



## 7Sasa

Well, I think I just got a bad batch. Will order again, to see if that was so.
And for all, who was trying to understand what Kalevala an I discussed heres for you:


----------



## Kalevala

If anyone thinks, hey let's use google translator, don't. It can't translate finnish to english or the oher way round


----------



## 7Sasa

Kalevala said:


> If anyone thinks, hey let's use google translator, don't. It can't translate finnish to english or the oher way round


Do you use mostly precise nowadays? I'm not sure, if I like it... Not so much speed against tbg, at least with my short cheekbone draw.
Precise stacks at pretty short draw. I mean with tbg is easier to play and much forgiving with elongation, this precise seem to be very precise.


----------



## Kalevala

I use mostly now New GZK 0,72 and old white 1 mm GZK.

Not much speed difference between 0,7 Precise and 0,72 GZK but somehow I like more about GZK.

If You haven't tried yet old white GZK, try. I have tried now 0,5 & 0,72 & 1 mm thickness. Nothing bad to say about those.

New GZK 0,72 is fast but stiffer, 1 mm thick is disappointment, feels slower than 0,72 and much harder draw


----------



## 7Sasa

Ok Ordered one 2m roll of gzk 0.72, so I might have an opinion after a month or so. :wave:


----------



## skropi

Did you order from China or UK?


----------



## bcuyle

I shoot precise all the time and generally get 200 plus shots out of a bandset as long as I cut them cleanly. Mine always fail near the pouch from striking the forks upon release. Most of my slingshots are homemade like the 1st pic so I have a little bit of roughness to the edges of the forks. I have a Dankung "lions mouth" which is very smooth (2nd pic) and the bandsets I make last well over 300 plus shots. I have tried Red and Green, both are very snappy. I have recently started putting "Copydex" at the pouch attachment which has really helped, the only failures since are nicks in the bands usually a couple of inches up from the pouch.


----------



## Northerner

What are the recommended Precise and GZK flatbands for 3/8" steel ammo? I like to shoot 180-210fps with no more than a 12 lb draw weight. Draw length is 32". The TBG and .030" amber latex at 7/8" to 1" wide will do this for me.


----------



## skropi

12lb is too much. You will definitely get a better speed with a lighter draw with gzk. The ideal is presumably 0.72 the white one, but I can only speak about 0.8 and 1mm orange. The 0.8 with a 18/12 taper , and around 3.4kg of draw weight at 28 inch draw, sends 7/16 steel on target the same as 3/8 and 10mm steel, without a change in anchor or aiming point. I did measure speed but I am not sure how concise my measurements were, I got around 210fps if I remember correctly. About the same draw weight I get with 15/10 1mm gzk, but haven't yet tried to measure its speed and didn't shoot it much. 
I will do a proper speed test tomorrow though and let you know.


----------



## bcuyle

Northerner said:


> What are the recommended Precise and GZK flatbands for 3/8" steel ammo? I like to shoot 180-210fps with no more than a 12 lb draw weight. Draw length is 32". The TBG and .030" amber latex at 7/8" to 1" wide will do this for me.


7/8" will do it easily with Precise Red. I would start with a 7.5" active length and a 3/4" width, see how you like and go from there. In my opinion Precise seem to be a stiff pull One of my slingshots is setup with 3/4" straight cut and will easily shoot 250's but I stress the bands pretty good.


----------



## skropi

My mistake, draw weight is exactly 4kg with 0.8 gzk, 28 inch draw and 16cm active length.


----------



## skropi

0.8 new orange gzk, 18/12 taper, 17cm active for a 71cm draw (that's 400% elongation, I was babying the bands), I got 194-196 fps. Same bands, with the only difference being the active length which I shortened to 15.5cm, 458% elongation, I got 205-206 fps. 
Haven't tried the 1mm yet, but will do. Keep in mind it's not a fresh handset, I don't know if it matters, but it already has around 350-400 shots in.


----------



## 7Sasa

skropi said:


> Did you order from China or UK?


Couldn't answer to you because 10 post limit. I ordered from China. Normally postals from UK to Finland are ridiculous.


----------



## skropi

7Sasa said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you order from China or UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't answer to you because 10 post limit. I ordered from China. Normally postals from UK to Finland are ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Yep, same issues here. I think I will not change from gzk though, apart from trying the precise 0.72. It works quite well for me  And as a bonus it's cheaper and better than tbg, which needs to be cut wider to achieve same speeds.


----------



## 3danman

Northerner said:


> *UPDATE* - I installed the 7/8" Precise double greenies on my Ocularis. After 40 shots they are still holding up. I had to adjust length to 9" from fork junction to pouch. Speed is 185-188fps with 3/8" steel and 32" draw. The black flats from SimpleShot pull easier and give about the same speed. The blacks were set to 7". I'm curious to see how long these greenies last on the Ocularis.


.8mmAC we've discussed has had excellent longevity for me. I haven't shot through too many sets but I would estimate more than 500 shots with near maxed elongation. I bet the thickness has something to do with it.


----------



## 3danman

bcuyle said:


> I shoot precise all the time and generally get 200 plus shots out of a bandset as long as I cut them cleanly. Mine always fail near the pouch from striking the forks upon release. Most of my slingshots are homemade like the 1st pic so I have a little bit of roughness to the edges of the forks. I have a Dankung "lions mouth" which is very smooth (2nd pic) and the bandsets I make last well over 300 plus shots. I have tried Red and Green, both are very snappy. I have recently started putting "Copydex" at the pouch attachment which has really helped, the only failures since are nicks in the bands usually a couple of inches up from the pouch.


Do you have experience with the darker green .6mm precise or the lighter apple green?


----------



## 7Sasa

Well, got my GZK today. Just quick test 27-22 taper and 19cm active length gave 185fps. Draw feels smoother than with pink Precise. I actually liked the feeling.
Measured thickness actually varied from 0.77 to 0.82mm althogh should have been 0.72. This is white stuff. Definitely better smell in the morning than pink Precise.
Next thing is to play with tapers. Good suggestions for 3/8?


----------



## Kalevala

I have used 1"-3/4", works really well with 3/8" steel ammo and 20 m distance.


----------



## 7Sasa

Pink Precise kinda stacks, while this have nice smooth back wall.


----------



## 7Sasa

I cut active lenght to 17cm, taper is now 25-22mm and 192fps. Nice smooth predictable draw. I think I found my new favourite.


----------



## galgo

bcuyle said:


> I shoot precise all the time and generally get 200 plus shots out of a bandset as long as I cut them cleanly. Mine always fail near the pouch from striking the forks upon release. Most of my slingshots are homemade like the 1st pic so I have a little bit of roughness to the edges of the forks. I have a Dankung "lions mouth" which is very smooth (2nd pic) and the bandsets I make last well over 300 plus shots. I have tried Red and Green, both are very snappy. I have recently started putting "Copydex" at the pouch attachment which has really helped, the only failures since are nicks in the bands usually a couple of inches up from the pouch.


beautiful design the first slingshot, you have your template?


----------



## robbo

shot precise .75 orange yellow today for the first time because I have heard of it stretching I thought if would go shorter than my over all band length of 180mm so I went across the roll 150mm 12 to 6mm the same cut I use for 6 mm steel with tbg and a simpleshot small pouch what performance on a tac hammer shooting over the top using flip clips it even sent down 8mm steel ok I was impressed my normal bands for 8mm steel are 18 to 12 light roo pouch will try these next and I will see how they go with 10mm before I go to 24 to 18 as the draw will dramatically increase I only have a 26 to 28inch maximum draw length but the need for ultra light pouches may be a thing of the past I understand why Bill Hayes uses this it makes tbg look second rate and I never thought that would happen


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

robbo said:


> shot precise .75 orange yellow today for the first time because I have heard of it stretching I thought if would go shorter than my over all band length of 180mm so I went across the roll 150mm 12 to 6mm the same cut I use for 6 mm steel with tbg and a simpleshot small pouch what performance on a tac hammer shooting over the top using flip clips it even sent down 8mm steel ok I was impressed my normal bands for 8mm steel are 18 to 12 light roo pouch will try these next and I will see how they go with 10mm before I go to 24 to 18 as the draw will dramatically increase I only have a 26 to 28inch maximum draw length but the need for ultra light pouches may be a thing of the past I understand why Bill Hayes uses this it makes tbg look second rate and I never thought that would happen


How about throwing a period in there every once in awhile?


----------



## robbo

ok grandpa sorry mate.


----------



## robbo

shot 18x12 precise .75 orange yellow today. sent down 8mm steel very well.and 10mm ok.


----------



## James West

I'm shooting the .7 yellow at the minute 
Seems good


----------



## bingo

Good band that is .65 and 7 ????


----------



## joseph_curwen

Just got a roll of .7 precise, yellow, not pink, but i think that is what they call 3rd generation.

I just tried 20-12 mm tapered, 22 cm lenght for 88cm draw, ant i shoot 16 mm glass marble and 11 mm steel

I can say that i am pleased with the result, really fast to me


----------



## joseph_curwen

For some reason, was'nt able to edit my previous post, so, this is a pic of my actual setup

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:3526]


----------

